# IKKA Website   "My name is Ed Parker-



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 2, 2002)

And I teach Karate"
Just finished checking out the IKKA's New Website and it's very well done. The opening flash is very well done, and site navigation coudn't be better. It's still under construction, but I an see a lot of work has been put into it already. Kudos to the IKKA and their web design team!


----------



## Kirk (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jeffkyle (Dec 3, 2002)

Not bad!  Pretty good face lift!


----------



## brianhunter (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice to see it revamped!! Still seems like it should be home to everyone for some reason


----------



## Blindside (Dec 3, 2002)

Thats funny, I thought he taught Kenpo.

Lamont


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 3, 2002)

> [ Kudos to the IKKA and their web design team! [/B]



Hmm, it's not /that/ good....

For a start, you shouldn't have to hover over every item in a menu to find what you want; the idea behind a menu is that you can see what you want, and click on it straight away (people might want to look up Fitts' law).

Also, why is the text on pages such as the history page images, and not plain, selectable text? This has the disadvantage of being a complete pain in the **** to edit (for the webmasters, who we're meant to be giving kudos to...!), you can't select and copy (if for example if you wanted to send someone a bit of the text in an e-mail), the images are umpteen times larger than the associate plain text would have been, increasing the page size by a large factor etc. etc..

The menu is written in Javascript and won't work in text browsers, and no text based alternative is offered.

Here's an screengrab of what the site looks like in a text browser:

http://www.satans.barber.btinternet.co.uk/files/ikka_lynx.png

Also, the photos page is well over a megabyte in size, which is ridiculous. There are no thumbnails so that people on 56K connections (remember that cable and broadband uptake has been a lot slower outside the states) can simply choose which larger images to view, rather they will have to wait approximatly 4 minutes for that page to render.

I could go on, but I need to go cook some tea and I don't have time!

To be honest, from someone who knows hat they're doing, the design of that page is actually pretty terrible. Although, to be fair, I have seen worse!

Ian.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 3, 2002)

He did and does. Was from a never aired advertisment for his schools. Thanx to Goldragon7 for that info!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 3, 2002)

I like it 
(Cocks and eyebrow)
Text browser.  Curious. Just switched to Opera myself. Seeing as many people fail to take into account people are using text browsers. Is this (Beat) common, these text browsers? (Thinking)And my guess is the reason for non selectable text and so forth is a "Security" measure to prevent pilfering and pillaging of site contect. Think there would be an easier way to do that.
(Pause) Cooking tea? (Shakes head) What'll they think up next?
(Turns to go) (Turns back around, puzzled expression) And who is the girl in the picture?


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *
> Text browser.  Curious. Just switched to Opera myself. Seeing as many people fail to take into account people are using text browsers. Is this (Beat) common, these text browsers?
> *



Good man, I use Opera solely as my browser. Text browsers are not that common no, but they are still in use more than you might think. Often for conveniences sake, often because people are using a shell on a remote machine. 

For example, certain pages at the University can only be viewed from inside the University network, so often I'll open an SSH session in a machine there, and then use a text based browser there so that I can see the pages. If the pages were designed like that IKKA one, that wouldn't be possible. That's not the only reason someone might use a text based browser, but it is a valid one.

Obviously that doesn't apply to the IKKA website since it's world viewable, but, it's still worth designing sites so that they can be navigated in these browsers, otherwise you are exluding a section of the potential audience for your site.



> (Thinking)And my guess is the reason for non selectable text and so forth is a "Security" measure to prevent pilfering and pillaging of site contect. Think there would be an easier way to do that.



Rubbish, you could simply drop the image into any OCR app you care to download and have the text output in seconds, if that is written like that for security measures, it really is a piss poor attempt at thwarting plagiarism!



> (Pause) Cooking tea? (Shakes head) What'll they think up next?



Sorry, Yorkshire term! 'Tea' here is what you might call dinner, or an evening meal. I don't know what your phrase is!



> (Turns to go) (Turns back around, puzzled expression) And who is the girl in the picture?



My terminal has a transparant background, so the wallpaper shows through. You can see a section of some final fantasy 10 wallpaper, which is an image of Tidus, a young man, rather than a 'girl' 

Ian.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 3, 2002)

It's written in flash, a very common method of production.  The
menus as well are very common, especially when used in flash
presentations.  Fitt's law?  The disadvantage of Fitt's Law is a 
lack of a common opinion in the measures found in
across-study comparisons.  I personally felt it navigated well, and
is similar to MANY well designed sites that are pleasing to the 
eyes.  

If we wrote to the lowest common demoninator all the time, no
one would progress, would they?  Check out Gates' law.   

By not making it "text browser accessible" they've chosen
their audience.  That doesn't make it an unpleasing site.  Not
one bit.


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *It's written in flash, a very common method of production.
> *


*

No, it is not. The introduction is written in Flash (don't even get me started on Flash intros..), the main page it written in HTML and javascript. There's not an iota of Flash on it.

Flash isn't as common as you might think either, people who write decent sites tend to avoid it.




			The menus as well are very common, especially when used in flash
presentations.
		
Click to expand...


What? You're making me laugh now! As I've told you, it's not Flash. However common the menus are, that design is still awful! It's a guessing game, hardly a menu at all.

I could mention that it requires a certain amount of mouse dexterity as well that older Web users, or people with arthritis or RSI might not posess. Generally anything where you move the mouse over an object, and then have to move the mouse in a certain way in order to get to where you want to be is a bad idea.

See http://www.stu.uk.com/html/index.htm as an example.




			I personally felt it navigated well, and is similar to MANY well designed sites that are pleasing to the eyes.
		
Click to expand...


Functionality and navigability should always come before eye candy.

Simple HCI tests would show how poorly that navigates, however it may /appear/.




			By not making it "text browser accessible" they've chosen
their audience.  That doesn't make it an unpleasing site.  Not
one bit.
		
Click to expand...


Not directly, but if I was personally putting a lot of work into a site as they have done (NB: hours invested isn't always proportional to quality) I'd want as many people as possible to be able to enjoy it, which means, first and foremost, cross browser compatability and usability.

You don't have to *sacrifice* anything to make a good website, you just need to design it well. On a high traffic, prestigious sites such as that one, design should be considered even more carefully.

Ian.*


----------



## Kirk (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *No, it is not. The introduction is written in Flash (don't even get me started on Flash intros..), the main page it written in HTML and javascript. There's not an iota of Flash on it.
> *



My bad, I didn't look close enough.



> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Flash isn't as common as you might think either, people who write decent sites tend to avoid it.*



Then you and I must be going to different sites, often.



> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> What? You're making me laugh now! As I've told you, it's not Flash. *



You're making ME laugh now.  It's LOADS more pleasing to the
eye than your site dude.  



> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> * However common the menus are, that design is still awful! It's a guessing game, hardly a menu at all. *



I found it easy to navigate, easy to find things, and required no
more dexterity than manipulating windows.


----------



## brianhunter (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *No, it is not. The introduction is written in Flash (don't even get me started on Flash intros..), the main page it written in HTML and javascript. There's not an iota of Flash on it.
> 
> ...



Mouse dexterity and RSI and arthritis?? Come on now!
This is a web site for kenpoist isnt it?? Guess they should have thought about handicap parking huh?

Sometimes I think you can get so caught up in how something is made, you can forget how cool it is in its basic form. 
Its a nice damned site...they are making an effort..and that is good for kenpo and seeing two man set in flash is absolutely cool as hell... screw what a programmer thinks about flash 

dont get so caught up in counting grains that you cant even see the bowl of rice in front of you!


----------



## jeffkyle (Dec 3, 2002)

Flash or no Flash....Arthritis or no Arthritis...
I like the way it looks.  Whatever they are doing it is turning out nicely...!  I wish I could get someone to do a site like that for me!


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> You're making ME laugh now. It's LOADS more pleasing to the eye than your site dude.



Hehehehe, Kirk, the menu on you website is SQUARE, with alternating green and red shaded cells! So don't lecture me on things that are easy to use and pleasing to the eye!

Ian.

p.s., You have 'computer programmer' listed as your occupation, I'm curious, what do you write for a living and in what languages?


----------



## Kirk (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Hehehehe, Kirk, the menu on you website is SQUARE, with alternating green and red shaded cells! So don't lecture me on things that are easy to use and pleasing to the eye!
> *



Hehehehehe, Ian, I never claimed to be an expert, did I?  As I
can recall, this is the second site that's looked far better than
yours that you've dogged on.  So I WILL lecture you little boy
because you have a terrible ego problem.   If you knew anything
about pleasing to the eye, check out the socks on your picture!
Who practices m.a. in their socks anyway?

Not only have you ragged on sites that look better than yours, 
you've also chosen to rag on my country, often.  The situation is 
the same ... 2nd world country ragging on a first world country.  I 
think there's an element of ego, and/or jealousy involved here.  

Your experience is nothing but regurgitation of what some
high school/college professor has told you ... live in the real
world for some time before acting like an expert.



> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *You have 'computer programmer' listed as your occupation, I'm curious, what do you write for a living and in what languages? *



This is your doubting the skills, and the statement, so I'll indulge
you.  Professionally I program in VB, NATURAL, MVSJCL, CICS, 
COBOL, and ASP.  In addition, I've been trained in, C, C++, SQL, 
ADA, "old school" BASIC, RPG, PL1, HTML, VBS, and JavaScript.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 3, 2002)

With my geek self *Burns CD and debugs windows*. Sorry, coudn't resist. My this thread is cool! I have no clue what y'all is talking bout, but keep it up! I must agree with the whole Flash intro's thing. It's just flash, as a jump spinning back hook kick is in a form. Yeah, they look cool, but what do they really do? I've seen some really well done intro's, but many aren't worth my time. The site to *me* looks good. Granted, it could be a bit more functional when it it comes to design. For me personly, I like to see "Functional Elegance" in a site design (For a Bazillion points, what vehical is described by it's makers as "Functionaly Elegant" and pride themselves on not putting in one red cent towards beauty) "Less is best". Do I follow that dictum? No. Just look at my very humble, amaturish page that moonlights as my "Official" page. 
And yes, Opera rocks!! Go mouse gestures!! Yeeehaa!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 3, 2002)

Professional Critique:

Intro - nice, but took way too long, even on my DSL.  (which was flying on other sites)

Main page.  - Looks pretty.  Nice "Mystery Meat" navigation system. Slow.  I'm running on an over clocked 1Ghz pc, with 1.5GB ram....draws were noticible when ya moused over the 'mystery' buttons.  

Lets move on....
Mr. Parkers Head.  15 second draw time to display larger image in center of page, and draw buttons for options.  Final product looks nice, just slow.

Lets click on BIOGRAPHY.

Nicely layed out... Hmm... no place to go unless I remember to hit my browsers -BACK- button as the navigation disapeared.  Bad sign.

Lets click on "Mystery Button #2" (The sparing picture?)
Oh.  Its "Ed Parkers Kenpo Karate"  Lets pick History.
Nice lay out, but again, no navigation system.  Lets cheat and view source.  Ohh...nasty.  It yelled at me, twice! when I right clicked.  Ok, no worries.  View-Source.  Ok, its a very small source file, that loads a bunch of graphics.  So, the reason why you cant highlight the text is because its in gif format.  Bad sign.  Search engines cant index graphics, so they will score very low if at all on them.  But they did use a modern tool.  It wasn't Frontpage.  

At this point, I stop as I've got other things to do.

Pluses:
Its updated
It looks clean

Minuses:
Slugish Flash intro. 
Slow loading
text is all graphics
Mystery navigation on main page
No navigation on sub pages
Various source code issues

Checking PC:
AMD 1Ghz w/ 1.5 GB Ram, running Windows 2000, IE 6 on a 384KB SDSL line.





:asian:


----------



## Elfan (Dec 3, 2002)

Hmm well it looks pretty...

If it gets some new pics and videos I'll change my opinion. The design is prety but not very good.

Flash is just ewww.  Its okay for movies and games but I can think of one site that used Flash and was "good" and that was  profesional web designers test page for something.

EDIT: Okay it also uses that annoying as hell right click protection crap, not cool.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Professional Critique: *



LOL! Great critique!  Honest.  Blunt but not insulting.  Humorous.
Hint of lemon   ... Must be a New York thing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *LOL! Great critique!  Honest.  Blunt but not insulting.  Humorous.
> Hint of lemon   ... Must be a New York thing. *



You can tell from the pizza stains in the margins


----------



## tarabos (Dec 3, 2002)

ugh...the dreaded lens flare...

when will it stop being used?

this site will probably make to the next episode of "when javascript goes bad"


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 3, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
My old site was "When animatd GIF's go bad" And in all fairness, I must admit that images of old Monty Python Cartoons came to mind when Mr. Parker moved his hands.


----------



## tarabos (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> * It wasn't Frontpage.
> 
> *



amen brother....i stopped doing my instructor's website because i took a new job...so he gets a guy who does it in frontpage....it looks terrible, among other things. i can't look at it...it's like hearing someone scratch their nails on a chalkboard...


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> Hehehehehe, Ian, I never claimed to be an expert, did I?



"Profession: Computer Programmer"

No? Maybe you should go work at McDonald's then Kirk 



> As I can recall, this is the second site that's looked far better than
> yours that you've dogged on.



The first being the new IKKA one and the second one being yours? You think they both look better than mine?

Hmm. subjective I suppose. I'd love to see your curtains....



> So I WILL lecture you little boy, because you have a terrible ego problem.



/me is ammused.

I have an "ego problem" do I? Now there's an interesting choice of phrase. I offer an educated critique on the design of a website, and all of a sudden it's an "ego problem"? Hrmm.



> Not only have you ragged on sites that look better than yours,
> you've also chosen to rag on my country, often.



As I recall, twice (well, once actually.). Hardly often. Also, only once seriously, and the other time in jest. The first time, when I got back from my trip to America (recall I said that I'd really enjoyed it, found it a delighful place full of great people, and would definitely go back), I made a couple of *silly* comments about, for example, the amount of adverts on the TV. This was a joke, no-one would be offended by that unless they had no sense of humour whatsoever! Do you not Kirk?

The second time, I said that I didn't agree with the gun laws in America. American pride kicked in in about 30 seconds, and it turned into a **** slinging match, as these things are prone to do.

I quite enjoyed that one, it was fun 



> The situation is the same ... 2nd world country ragging on a first world country. I think there's an element of ego, and/or jealousy involved here.



Oh my, this is my favourite bit of all. It's meant to be /me/ who has an "ego problem", yet you call America a 1st world country, and England a 2nd world country, and insinuate what? That I'm some how jelous that you live in America, land of the free? Living the American Dream? What, I don't quite get what you're driving at here.

It seems to be a 'look at America. America good. Everywhere else bad. We're better than you' kind of statement, with no real grounding. And no real grounding in fact I might add, since Britain certainly is not a "second world country".

I should check your facts if I were you, because you're embarassing yourself.



> Your experience is nothing but regurgitation of what some
> high school/college professor has told you ... live in the real
> world for some time before acting like an expert.



Because, of course, you know me so well, and am familiar with what experience I do or don't have? Not really do you.



> This is your doubting the skills, and the statement, so I'll indulge
> you.  Professionally I program in VB, NATURAL, MVSJCL, CICS,
> COBOL, and ASP.  In addition, I've been trained in, C, C++, SQL,
> ADA, "old school" BASIC, RPG, PL1, HTML, VBS, and JavaScript.



Nope, I was asking out of genuine curiosity, idling wondering if you'd claim to be either trained in HTML or involved with creating web content for a living.

Ian.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> There are no thumbnails so that people on 56K connections (remember that cable and broadband uptake has been a lot slower outside the states) can simply choose which larger images to view, rather they will have to wait approximatly 4 minutes for that page to render. *



Must remember this thumbnails thing for my webpage... and I'm on a 56k connection. Shame on me.  

But hey, sometimes a good javascript menu works better than a text one


----------



## Kirk (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *"Profession: Computer Programmer"
> 
> ...



Expert at web design.  Think before you type next time.



> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *The first being the new IKKA one and the second one being yours? You think they both look better than mine?
> 
> ...



Mr Billings site as I recall.  Drugs must be free in the UK

Nice use of IRC script language "/me".  Are you gonna impress
me with more of your infinite knowledge?



> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I have an "ego problem" do I? Now there's an interesting choice of phrase. I offer an educated critique on the design of a website, and all of a sudden it's an "ego problem"? Hrmm.
> *



Educated where?  Real world experience or some book?  There
IS a difference.  If you had the two, you'd know that.  And YES ...
ego problem.  I suggest seeing a professional as that's all I get
to see in your posts.  And you didn't offer, you gave, quite rudely
at that ... BOTH times.



> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *As I recall, twice (well, once actually.). Hardly often. Also, only once seriously, and the other time in jest. The first time, when I got back from my trip to America (recall I said that I'd really enjoyed it, found it a delighful place full of great people, and would definitely go back), I made a couple of *silly* comments about, for example, the amount of adverts on the TV. This was a joke, no-one would be offended by that unless they had no sense of humour whatsoever! Do you not Kirk?
> 
> ...



I remember it differently, but if you choose to remember it that 
way, fine.  I remember it as you THINKING you were right and 
taking pride in it.  What it was is that everyone just let it go, and
commenced to laughing at you (and your socks) on PM's.



> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> Oh my, this is my favourite bit of all. It's meant to be /me/ who has an "ego problem", yet you call America a 1st world country, and England a 2nd world country, and insinuate what? That I'm some how jelous that you live in America, land of the free? Living the American Dream? What, I don't quite get what you're driving at here.
> *




Yeah .. that's why Blair spends every free minute with his nose
up the president's ****.  What's England's current nuclear 
arsenal?  

Are you doubting land of the free?  What are you insinuating
here?  I do insinuate you're jealous.  We have more freedom,
better weather, more EPAK.  But, that's right, you study ultra
supreme EPAK, right?



> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *It seems to be a 'look at America. America good. Everywhere else bad. We're better than you' kind of statement, with no real grounding. And no real grounding in fact I might add, since Britain certainly is not a "second world country".
> 
> I should check your facts if I were you, because you're embarassing yourself.*



Okay, lets look at facts.  What was the last skirmish "Great" 
Britain had that the U.S. didn't have to become involved in?
Falkland Islands?  Oh no, we bailed you out of that one too ...
you couldn't handle the commies.



> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *
> 
> Because, of course, you know me so well, and am familiar with what experience I do or don't have? Not really do you.*



Profession: Student

Told me enough.  Perhaps it'sYOU that works at Mc Donald's?



> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> 
> *Nope, I was asking out of genuine curiosity, idling wondering if you'd claim to be either trained in HTML or involved with creating web content for a living.
> *



Yeah, sure ya were.  First you assume that I claim to be an 
expert, then you were wondering.  I'll buy that for a dollar .. NOT!
But since you love to convey that you know so much .. how about
telling me what I DO do for a living?  Can you make heads or
tails out of it, or did you not get to it all in school yet?


----------



## SingingTiger (Dec 3, 2002)

All of this because of how a website looks?  Geez, you two should both grow up.


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> Mr Billings site as I recall.  Drugs must be free in the UK



When I said he ould overhaul his site, Mr. Billings said:

"Email me suggestions for the overhaul." (copied from the archive, not from memory)

So only then did I suggest some improvements he could make (which he implemented and seemed to enjoy making, I think his site's a lot easier to use now). I never " quite rudely" gave him information as you like to put it.



> Educated where?  Real world experience or some book?  There
> IS a difference.  If you had the two, you'd know that.



Academic institutions + self learning + real world exprience.



> I remember it differently, but if you choose to remember it that
> way, fine.



There's an archive, you don't have to "remember" anything!



> I remember it as you THINKING you were right and
> taking pride in it.



What I remember is wondering how you can ever have a debate if some people enter it with a 'the American way is the *only* way' attitude.



> What it was is that everyone just let it go, and
> commenced to laughing at you (and your socks) on PM's.



If someone got a laugh at the expense of my socks, that's brilliant! I like making people laugh, but it's usually harder work than that.



> Yeah .. that's why Blair spends every free minute with his nose
> up the president's ****.  What's England's current nuclear
> arsenal?



There are ~56 million people in Britain, and Mr. Blair is but one man. Most of us don't like him, and it's a constant source of irritation to the British that as our PM, he spends more time, as you put it, "with his nose up the president's ****" than he does over here tending to /our/ needs. His opinions, and actions, do not acurately represent the British vox. pop. I assure you.

As for nukes, I honestly don't know. I'm not that obsessed with war games.



> Are you doubting land of the free?



uhuh.



> What are you insinuating here?



That you're a nationalist.



> I do insinuate you're jealous.



Of what exactly? Be more verbose.



> We have more freedom,
> better weather, more EPAK.  But, that's right, you study ultra
> supreme EPAK, right?



Nope, Kempo Ryu.



> Okay, lets look at facts.  What was the last skirmish "Great"
> Britain had that the U.S. didn't have to become involved in?
> Falkland Islands?  Oh no, we bailed you out of that one too ...
> you couldn't handle the commies.



If there's one thing that really get's on my f**king tits it's Americans making out that they somehow did us a FAVOUR by joining in World War Two. MAYBE IF YOU'D JOINED IN A BIT SOONER SO MANY LIVES WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN NEEDLESSLY LOST. THE FACT THAT YOU CAME IN HALF WAY THOUGH IS *NOTHING TO BE PROUD OF.*

The second world war memorial in New York City has the dates 1941-1945 on. I took a picture of it when I saw it in case anyone's never seen it:

http://www.satansbarber.co.uk/america/newyork/dscf0391.jpg

That's 1939-1945, and if i'd had a chisel with me, I might've had a go at it for you.



> Profession: Student
> 
> Told me enough.  Perhaps it'sYOU that works at Mc Donald's?



Actually, I work in a library.



> Yeah, sure ya were.  First you assume that I claim to be an
> expert, then you were wondering.  I'll buy that for a dollar .. NOT!
> But since you love to convey that you know so much .. how about
> telling me what I DO do for a living?  Can you make heads or
> tails out of it, or did you not get to it all in school yet?



Can I make heads of VB and ASP? Sorry, no, "I'm not worthy". </sarcasm>

I.


----------



## ctxsak (Dec 3, 2002)

"Expert at web design. Think before you type next time."

Are you!?  I've just registered here to reply to you as I think you need a few points explaining to you!

What have you done?  Show me something you are proud of. 

"Mr Billings site as I recall. Drugs must be free in the UK"

Yeah, whatever. Slagging off other people because of where they live while displaying your lack of knowledge about anything outside your backyard is low. Really low.  (and yes, medicinal drugs are cheap here because we have a governemnt system that slightly cares about it's country, as opposed to your shambles of a country where your president is so concerned about money that he agress to rip up several natural wonders for oil and wood)

"Nice use of IRC script language "/me". Are you gonna impress
me with more of your infinite knowledge?"

Your html pure tosh. I'd rather see irc commands than rows of &nbsp;s in html.

"Yeah .. that's why Blair spends every free minute with his nose
up the president's ****. What's England's current nuclear
arsenal? "

You insuld Blair, while your monkey is doing what exactly? Please tell me something that your monkey has done that your country is proud of. He is an absolute moron with the wit of a dried piece of bread.  
Do you define a country's success by the number of nukes? You really need to get out more and read some things about the world. You are one sad git.

"Okay, lets look at facts. What was the last skirmish "Great"
Britain had that the U.S. didn't have to become involved in?
Falkland Islands? Oh no, we bailed you out of that one too ...
you couldn't handle the commies."

You ignorant *****.  Do you really know jack about your country's history?  Infact, do you even know that there is a whole world out there beyond America's borders. You do realise that not everyone worships your country's values don't you.

"Profession: Student
Told me enough. Perhaps it'sYOU that works at Mc Donald's?"

I too am a student. I have lots of experience.  I have been able to code better websites than your for many many years.  So what does that mean?


Now, there are lots of things I like about your country (the environment is great, I hope the precous wouders last long enough for others to see. Only in the USA would a huge powerstaion be built next to one of your country's most impressive natural features meaning that on most days it is so misty that you cannot see it. (the Grand Canyon).  You can see your smog for miles away (LA was visible about 100 miles away, only beacause of the smog that to me /is/ the American culture in so many ways).  There are some things I hate, ignorant f*cks that haven't got a clue about jack and think they are superior because they have a monkey as a president are probably up there (along with cabbies from las vegas, who are up there too!)

Right, I'm going to go back under my shell and never emerge again I guess.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 3, 2002)

Okay, two pistols at twenty paces on this one. Or maybe the mat. Shees it's like a school yard fight. Only it's the 21st century so they sit across from eachother with lap tops. Well I'm calling both of your mothers! You both use computers, cool! Better then I can, cool! At least we can agree on that! But keep it up, it's very entertaining, from the outside that is. (Chuckles)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 3, 2002)

I thought it was a well put together site but then again what do I know.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *COBOL*



"The use of COBOL dulls the mind, and therefore its teaching should be banned as a criminal offense." -Edsgar Dijkstra


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2002)

Please keep the discussion polite and respectful. Consider taking personal issues that will not be of interest to the board as a whole to e-mail or PM.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 3, 2002)

As a reminder to our readers who have gotten lost in the last several exchanges of fire, the topic here is the new IKKA web site, found at http://www.ikka.us/

While I tend to both agree and disagree with many of the comments made, they are outside the scope of this particular thread.

Anyone wishing to continue with the history or political comments, please take it to PM, or to the Locker Room.
There we can figure out if WW2 started at pearl harbor, the invasion of poland, or the reoccupation of the rhineland.

Thanks.

:asian:


----------



## tarabos (Dec 3, 2002)

WOW! aren't kenpo people amazing!?

we can argue with each other about any subject known to man. what should we all argue about next? how about who's hotter  britney spears or christina aguilera?

hell...we could make a board game out of it and make millions...and then argue with each other about how we will split the money up

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *"The use of COBOL dulls the mind, and therefore its teaching should be banned as a criminal offense." -Edsgar Dijkstra *




You, nor Mr. Dijkstra will get no argument from me on that one!


----------



## Kirk (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *
> Anyone wishing to continue with the history or political comments, please take it to PM, or to the Locker Room.
> ...



No problem!  Reply now posted in the locker room.


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 4, 2002)

I have always loved or appreciated the graphics on flash sites, and do on the IKKA one also.  

I cleaned mine up because I am on a cable modem going just a little faster than a T-1 line and forgot what 28 K felt like, I was seriously graphics heavy by choice, since it was a reference for my students only, that somehow grew into a thesis for 4th Black, that kept growing into a reference for other Kenpoist.  Check it out now, it should all load much faster, although I still have some work to do.

I am just glad the IKKA is back on line in a functional way.  They are still "the Source" of the Art in a weird kinda way, even if a lot of us are not affliated with them any more, most of us wore their patch at one time or another.  

Give it up guys!  Kudos to the web meisters.

-Michael


----------



## Kenpomachine (Dec 4, 2002)

I have just visited the IKKA site and have to agree with satans.barber. Most of the pages lack a navigational bar/index/whatever,  so you have to keep up clicking the back button and going to the "welcome" thing, which is slow as hell on a 56k connection. 

Moreover, I have problems with some of the pages/images on them. But, as they say in there, they haven't finished the job. Hope they'll fix the problems soon.

I know though, this site isn't going to make it to my list of favorites.


----------



## Robbo (Dec 4, 2002)

The new IKKA website is just a concept of a website. It shows ideas and formulations in the ideal phase. In the real world you may have to modify your website to deal with the situation as it evolves from a 1st person, viewer, and somebody surfing by aspect.

   

Rob


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 4, 2002)

Very well said Rob!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 4, 2002)

Oh my god.....

Rob, thanks....now I have to clean the pepsi off my screen.  :rofl:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Dec 4, 2002)

Fellow Kenpoists,

I just wanted to see if anyone knew some info. on the picture of Mr. Parker executing a handsword on a student with a white gi...  The picture is used as on of the buttons on the new IKKA Website.  

Thank you for your help!  Good journey.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

www.unitedparkerskenpo.com


----------



## pelsesser (Dec 5, 2002)

I have to give hats off to a good website.  I think they should simply stick in a little PHP script to filter out users by their user-agent.

if (eregi("lynx", $HTTP_USER_AGENT)) {
       exit("Get a better browser.");
} else {
       header("Location: http://ikka.us/index.html");
}

The design is meant to get you to look at the entire site, and to keep you engaged, instead of simply disseminate information.  And anyone who insists on using a text-based browser in X when you've got plenty of other options available, such as Mozilla is crazy.  80% of the pages available on the Internet is not intended for the audience who still uses lynx.  Want text-based information?  Stick to logging into telnet systems.

As for the huge image problem, it's easily fixed by installing a copy of Gallery to maintain a dynamic, searchable image database online, and I've already made that suggestion.

Again, hats off.  I applaud those who actually pave the way for new and advanced web design, instead of freezing the current state of creativity and hampering further experimentation by trying to please the crowd that's still stuck in a console-based stoneage.  

Rock on.


----------



## Kirk (Dec 5, 2002)

I have to admit .. the number of popups inhibits my desire to 
visit often


----------

